# Microsoft Office 11 PublicBeta



## Andreas Gaisbauer (17. März 2003)

> Die Inhalte des Microsoft Office System Beta 2 Kit
> Folgende Office-Anwendungen sind im Office System Beta 2 Kit enthalten:
> 
> Microsoft Office Word 2003
> ...



Falls es jemanden interessiert... Bestellen kann man es hier: http://www.microsoft.com/germany/ms/technetbeta/office2003.htm

ciao


----------

